# Help 18"



## Dantethr (29. August 2012)

Hi, brauche mal eure Hilfe!

Mein Sohn (wird 9) möchte ein neues BMX, da er aus dem 16" raus ist.

Nutzung ist Halle und Park

Habe gelesen 18" ist bis ca. 12 Jahre geeignet
Zur Wahl stehen:

1. wethepeople Arcade 18  10,8kg ( gefällt mir pers. am besten)

2. united Recruit RN 18 10,43kg

3. Cult Juventine 18 10,5kg ( dort steht aber, dass das Rad nur bis 140cm taugt, mein Sohn ist aber schon 137cm)

4. subrosa Tiro 18

5. ? euer vorschlag
Danke


----------



## Daniel_D (30. August 2012)

Gibt keinen Grund kein Arcade zu kaufen, es sei denn, es ist nicht vorrätig. Ist einfach das beste Kinderrad. Das United ist ein Stück leichter und technisch ebenfalls super ausgestattet. Das Erkauft man natürlich mit Stabilitätsverlust. Das ist aber bei einem 18" zu vershcmerzen. Natürlich sieht es nicht so toll aus wie das Arcade, was für ihn vermutlich relavant sein dürfte.

Das Cult ist technisch natürlich auch nicht übel, mit dem Alurahmen, ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ein Alurahmen in der Größe mit dem entsprechenden Euro BB Tretlager (vermutlich mal) so viel leichter ist, als einer aus Stahl.

Das Cult und das Subrosa haben einen im Verhältnis relaiv langen Hinterbau. Das Rad fährt sich dann nicht wie ein heute standardmäßiges 20" BMX, sondern eher wie ein 24" Cruiser oder MTB. Gerade im Park will dein Junge bestimmt auch Tricks machen und nicht nur möglichst weite Gaps springen. Deswegen sollte es schon eine 12,xx" Kettenstrebe sein. 

Generell hat WTP am Meisten Erfahrung bei Kompletträdern für Kids und deswegen würde ich auch eher auf die setzen. Bei dem Cult kann man schwer abschätzen, wie sich die Geometrien gegenseitig bedingen. Nachher machen die Verbindung aus Kettenstrebenlänge, Tretlagerhöehe und Lenkwinkel das Rad für ein Kind extrem unangenehm fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (30. August 2012)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Gibt keinen Grund kein Arcade zu kaufen, es sei denn, es ist nicht vorrätig. Ist einfach das beste Kinderrad. Das United ist ein Stück leichter und technisch ebenfalls super ausgestattet. Das Erkauft man natürlich mit Stabilitätsverlust. Das ist aber bei einem 18" zu vershcmerzen. Natürlich sieht es nicht so toll aus wie das Arcade, was für ihn vermutlich relavant sein dürfte.
> 
> Das Cult ist technisch natürlich auch nicht übel, mit dem Alurahmen, ich bezweifle allerdings, dass ein Alurahmen in der Größe mit dem entsprechenden Euro BB Tretlager (vermutlich mal) so viel leichter ist, als einer aus Stahl.
> 
> ...


 Danke für deine ausführliche AW

WTP war ja auch meine Wahl, habe es jetzt meinem Sohn gezeigt und er war begeistert.

Werden morgen mal in einen Shop gehen und es mir ansehen.


----------



## Dantethr (21. September 2012)

Ist ein 18" unbedingt nötig oder kann ich auch gleich zum 20" greifen?

In der Halle ist er schon ein 20" gefahren und es ging eigentlich. Sollte ich trotzdem lieber mit einem 18" starten?
Körpergröße ist jetzt 138cm

Danke


----------



## Blubblz (21. September 2012)

An sich müsste ein 20"er mit entsprechend kurzem Rahmen auch gehen. 
Ich hab schon viele sehr kleine Leute mit 'normalen' BMX-Rädern ziemlich gut klar kommen sehen. Allerdings auch einige die das nicht hinbekommen haben. Solange man jetzt keine 10" hohen Lenker anbaut und 21"er Oberrohre fährt sollte da kein Problem sein.
Es kommt jetzt ganz drauf an was "es ging eigentlich" bedeutet. Wenn es bedeutet, dass er damit gut zurecht kommt, dann wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert, direkt einen 20"er zu kaufen. Wenn es aber nur heißt, dass er gerade so damit zu recht kommt, dann wohl eher nicht. 
Schau dich einfach mal nach 20"-Kompletträdern um, die ein 20" Oberrohr oder kleiner haben. 
Mir persönlich fallen da auf die schnelle nicht all zu viele Räder ein, die kürzere Oberrohre als 20" haben(jenseits von Flatlandrädern), außer vllt. ein Felt Base, was ich aber auf Grund persönlicher schlechter Erfahrungen mit Felt nicht empfehlen will. Aber es gibt sicherlich noch andere.

LG Blubblz


----------



## Daniel_D (21. September 2012)

Generell kann dein Kind das fahren, aber es wird sich nicht wie ein BMX anfühlen. Ich hatte die Diskussion schon einmal im BMX Forum. Ein 20" BMX für einen Erwachsenen muss auch das entsprechende Äquivalent bei dem Kind sein. Natürlich kann man auch mit 1,30m ein 20" fahren, aber es fühlt sich dann für das Kind an wie ein Mountainbike. 

Das Prinzip eines BMX Rades ist, dass man anders als beim MTB nicht "im" Rad steckt und das Rad die Bewegungen macht, die man nur ausgleicht, sondern dass man "auf" dem Rad ist und sich das Rad nur soweit bewegt wie man es sich bewegen lässt. Das klingt vermutlich ziemlich schwer verständlich, aber jemand, der gleichzeitig BMX und Mountainbike fährt, versteht das sofort. Ein BMX vermittelt dem Fahrer einen wesentlich direkteren Bezug. 

Wenn dein Kind also BMX fahren soll und kein Mountainbike ohne Schaltung, dann sollte es schon eher ein 18" haben.

Damit man meinen Post einordnet:
Ich bin 26 und habe keine Kinder, aber ich bin jahrelang in einem Park mit sehr hoher Neueinsteigerquote gefahren und habe eben auch etliche Achtjährige auf 20" gesehen wie 12- Jährige auf 18" BMX Rädern. Wenn man ihnen ein bisschen was beibringen will, merkt man schnell wie sie sich auf dem Rad bewegen und wieso man nicht zu früh auf 20" umsteigen soll.


----------



## Dantethr (21. September 2012)

Hi Ihr, erstmal danke für die schnelle AW!

Mein Sohn fährt mit seinem 24" Dirt besser als mit dem 20" BMX, wobei er erst 1 mal mit dem BMX gefahren ist und die schlecht Bremse ihn stark verunsicherte! Ich würde ihm kein BMX kaufen, da es mit dem Dirt gut läuft. Da wir in der schlechten Jahreszeit öfters in die Halle gehen möchte er ein BMX und dann will ich halt das "richtige" Rad für ihn!
Wir wohl ein Arcade 18 o. 20!? Das Cyris ist optisch echt klasse aber hat schon 20,75".
Eure beiden AW haben nur meine Gedankenspiele bestätigt, mir die Entscheidung aber nicht erleichtert;(
Ist das 18" bei Sprüngen nicht nervös, wegen dem kurzen Radstand?


----------



## RISE (22. September 2012)

Der Radstand ist sicherlich kürzer als beim 24" Rad, wobei das Fahrverhalten auch maßgeblich vom Steuerrohr- und Sitzrohrwinkel sowie der Tretlagerhöhe abhängt. Die Jungs von WTP haben schon viel Erfahrung. Falls er gerne richtig schnell fährt und schon riesige Sprünge bezwingt, könnte das natürlich etwas Umgewöhnung erfordern. 
Von der Bremsenlasse braucht ihr euch beide nicht verunsichern lassen. Die Bremsen sind an den Kompletträdern meistens eher dürftig eingestellt. Selbst aus den blligsten Tektrobremsen kann man einiges rausholen, zur Not muss man nochmal für relativ wenig Geld Beläge und Bremskabel wechseln. Das A und O ist allerdings die Einstellung.


----------



## Dantethr (22. September 2012)

Werde wohl ein 20er Arcade kaufen und die Bremse so gut es geht einstellen.


----------



## Dantethr (20. Oktober 2012)

Wurde ein 20" und es läuft gut, Bremse ist super, Reifen gegen Faltreifen von KHE getauscht. Werde die Laufräder noch tauschen, aber er ist glücklich mit seinem BMX und will aus eigenem Antrieb ständig fahren


----------

